
How to Find 56 Potential Vulnerabilities in FreeBSD Code in One Evening - rmhsilva
https://medium.com/@Coder_HarryLee/how-to-find-56-potential-vulnerabilities-in-freebsd-code-in-one-evening-4ecee6eebaf4
======
JdeBP
A duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14057568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14057568)
submitted by the author xyrself.

